# Laguna Allamanda Phuket



## ValHam (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice condo -clean -beach is lovely -they have shuttle going around resort -lots of poos -quiet but lovely


----------



## Dori (Oct 31, 2015)

Lots of what??? Don't think I'd like to stay there! LOL

I couldn't resist.

Dori


----------



## ValHam (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry - I meant pools and whirlpools -many good restaurants


----------

